# Croc Crossing Road



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to far north Australia







On the way to work this morning, only a baby.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha he's cute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Last pic is classic. The bre's just standing there caj holding a brush to stop a croc and local news shows up to report it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that is awesome love crocodilians


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess that croc sure was swept away!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

awww man I hate you..... I'd give anything to live there. ANYTHING


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> awww man I hate you..... I'd give anything to live there. ANYTHING


Then move there.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You better run, you better take cover!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a beautiful Croc...


----------

